# erratique



## KLI (3 Mai 2012)

quand je vais sur Apple.fr store, je suis reconnu sans aucun probleme, mais quand je vais sur l Aple Store sur l ipad,  .je suis impitoyablement rejeté
quel est ce mystère??:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------




KLI a dit:


> quand je vais sur Apple.fr store, je suis reconnu sans aucun probleme, mais quand je vais sur l Aple Store sur l ipad,  .je suis impitoyablement rejeté
> quel est ce mystère??:hein:



j'en rajoute une couche: je viens d' essayer de charger l'appli gratuite France télévisions et la, l' écran s 'est assombries la seule sortie fut d' annuler:rateau:


----------



## KLI (8 Mai 2012)

KLI a dit:


> quand je vais sur Apple.fr store, je suis reconnu sans aucun probleme, mais quand je vais sur l Aple Store sur l ipad,  .je suis impitoyablement rejeté
> quel est ce mystère??:hein:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------
> ...





la, c est plus des couches c est à la truelle' je viens d ouvrir un compte sur i messages, avec mes identifiants et nô problemo, mais par contre les amplis gratuites macache


----------

